# Worst books worth reading.



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is an odd "bile facination" type question.
What are some terrible books that are worth reading because they are bad(or for teh lulz, if you will)?

I don't make a point of reading bad books, but I find that like movies made by the asylum, the so called "mockbusters", bad books make me laugh.

Have at you!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

"Harry Potter" and the "Books of Whatever, he kills Voldemort in the end".


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2012)

Due to popular demand:Twilight series.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

Vigilante said:


> Due to popular demand:Twilight series.


There's guilty pleasure and there's suicide due to feeling of guilt.

Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Harry Potter and the Books of Whatever, *SPOILER SNIP*


Crap, learn to use spoiler tags. I mean, that spoiler's not a big deal but sheesh.

Harry Potter is more invaluable than you think. The books, while not necessarily the best, introduced a whole generation to reading. The book's impact on childhood literacy is staggeringly high. The HP series were the first books I read when I was a kid; I moved onto Tolkien shortly after.

As for actual bad books, I find that Captain Underpants is like that.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Due to popular demand:Twilight series.
> ...


Sadly, I have already started on those books...
Expect epic reviews later on, if i haven't smashed my fingers with my xbox....


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Potter and the Books of Whatever, *SPOILER SNIP*
> ...


That might not have been a spoiler.  I don't think Foxi read them, but instead was taking a hit at how he thinks the books ending is predictable.  Of course, even if he did read them, the point is the same.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Potter and the Books of Whatever, *SPOILER SNIP*
> ...


Isn't the ending of Harry Potter kind of obvious.
Good guy beats bad guy,kind of common knowledge.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

Vigilante said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Regardless, it's still a spoiler. It's obvious, but that doesn't mean everyone's sure. Someone who's, say, only read up till the 6th book would probably find it not so obvious.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > KingdomBlade said:
> ...


Well, it's only a spoiler if someone confirms it.  Because it's such a predictable conclusion that one who knew little about the books/series can come to, one who reads a post from said person would find it questionable in most cases.  However, if someone who did read the books comes along and confirms it inadvertently, well, that kinda gives it away.  It happens pretty often.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Oh.   I see your point there....


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 22, 2012)

Black Echo.
Its sequels are better.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 22, 2012)

The original _Anarchist Cookbook_.  You can get it off Amazon (or find a PDF), but I can't guarantee that you won't be flagged by the FBI 

I bought my copy before 9/11 

There have been numerous imitations of the book online springing over the years. 

*EDIT*
It's an interesting read, but I say it's a "bad" book in that there's some debate as to whether some of the chemical recipes even work.  I'm not about to find out


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I used to read those books as a kid, however I stopped at volume 4 simply because the plot started to be incredibly predictible. The basic framework of all Harry Potter books is what follows:

Case A: Voldemort is currently alive -

1. Harry Potter goes to school.
2. All is well.
3. A mystery arises.
4. Harry and his friends research said mystery.
5. Voldemort was behind it all along!
6. More or less epic battle.
7. A likable character dies or is injured.
8. Voldemort is defeated, Harry narrowly passes the year.
9. Griffindor gets the cup of houses.
10. The End.

CASE B: Voldemort is not currently alive -

1. Harry goes to school.
2. All is well.
3. A mystery arises.
4. Harry and his friends investigate.
5. Someone is trying to resurrect Voldemort!
6. A more or less epic battle.
7. A likable character dies or is injured.
8. Harry stops the troublemakers...
9. ...and narrowly passes the year.
10. Griffindor recieves the cup of houses.

The first few books were interesting - they had plot twists, intrigue - they were fresh. From volume 4 onwards though I couldn't possibly stand them anymore. Reading them felt like reading a re-print of the previous books with added characters or more people getting injured or killed. I believe J.K got spoiled by the attention devoted to her... not saying that she's a bad writter, but even she eventually decided that the franchise should be burried despite her original plans to release books revolving around Ginny Weasley.

The books are predictible, the main villian is quite pathetic, the Deatheaters are the most disorganized bunch of morons you could think of and it really boggles me as to why Harry didn't just die on the very first encounter, seeing that he's not the smartest out of the bunch. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 22, 2012)

It's kinda funny that you stopped reading the HP books at their turning point and then bitch about it. After the 4th, they stop being all that kid friendly, and them being at Hogwartz starts to become a very minor detail.
Your first point doesn't really need to be addressed since it's just opinion, but the second...the Deatheaters couldn't kill Harry, they weren't allowed to. Otherwise, yeah, he would have been dead way earlier. There was a specific reason i'm quite sure, but I forgot it by now.

I wont pretend to say Harry Potter is the best series ever, but it's quite a good one. The way it goes from light and happy to heavy and dark was pretty interesting, and JK is far from being a terrible writer.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 23, 2012)

Koumori_Knight said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...





Hells Malice said:


> I wont pretend to say Harry Potter is the best series ever, but it's quite a good one. The way it goes from light and happy to heavy and dark was pretty interesting, and JK is far from being a terrible writer.



I believe Stephen King put it quite aptly:





			
				Stephen King said:
			
		

> _"Both Rowling and Meyer, they're speaking directly to young people.  The real difference is that Jo Rowling is a terrific writer and Stephenie Meyer can't write worth a darn. She's not very good."_


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 23, 2012)

Any of the books on ThinkGeek.

Enough said.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this book is revered and whatever, but "Brave New World" was difficult to get through, and all that,.


----------

